# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  !! Complete Guide Overview !!

## pewpewxx

Hey guys,

here I will well-ordered write down all working guides with structure. I will add all threads which i recommend - if yours is missing - feel free to contact me/comment.
If you also want an Guild Wars Exploit Overview click here.


*1.0 PvP*

1.1 Faster World vs World vs World Caravans


*2.0 PvE*

2.1 Leveling
2.1.1 Lvl 45+
22,000- 27,000Exp per hour

Lvl 40-50
12k/Xp every Run(20minutes)

2.1.2 Lvl 50 +
120k Xp per Hour similar to this
50-60 Good Farming Spot Xp+Cash

*3.0 Professions*

*Every Profession #1* Awesome
Every Profession #2

3.1 Cooking
Cooking recipes Lvl 1-400
Cooking Leveling Guide
Where to find nearly all cooking ingredients
Cooking Guide - very cheap

Jewelcrafting
Jewelcrafting 1-375"]1-375[/URL]

3.3 Ores, Herbs & Wood
Farm Spots

3.4 Other:
Crafting a Legendary #1
The Art of Crafting
Crafting a legendary #2
Legendary Mats


*4.0 Classes*

4.1 Hunter
Taming a Pet

4.2 Thief
Avoid combat - guarded chests


4.3 Warrior
Opening chests



*5.0 Making money*

1.5g/hour
Easy gold Lvl 80+
Great Event to farm Rares
Making Gold+Karma Cursed Shore
Making Gold - shuffling exotic gear
1-3g/h Lvl 70+
Making Money - Gold <-> Gem
How to use the Auction House
Buy and sell Pile of salt and pepper - double your gold Working?
Farming 8 arah shards every 10 mins

*6.0 Other*

5.1 World Map
5.2 Jumping Puzzles
5.3 List of Karma Vendors
5.4 Brady's Game Guide
5.5 Game Mechanics
5.6 Starter's Guide
5.7 Maximize Multiple World Event Xp
5.8 Money refund if you have been banned
5.9 Risks of selling gold
how to make mystic salvage kits - save money
Travelling to Lion's Arch without costs
Make new mystics chests


*7.0 Achievements*

Master of Overkill Achievement
Indiscriminate Slayer
Experience Survivor

Finally a few tipps tipps.
1. Subscribe to stay up to date - I will add all new changes as a Comment
2. You search an existing thread, just press STRG +F/H or use the search
3. Rate if you want to :-)

Attachment 9856

So far

----------


## pewpewxx

Everything updated :-)

----------


## DexeN

Thanks for the post !

----------


## dewatempur

Thank you!! Bookmarked!

----------


## pewpewxx

> Thanks for the post !





> Thank you!! Bookmarked!


You're welcome :-)

----------


## ivansouza

nice thread, i just dont get it why you posted under exploits, its a Guide.

I guess it gets more attention and up votes, i should had placed mine here too.

Thank you for mentioning my guide  :Wink:  I will try to keep it up to date.

----------


## pewpewxx

> nice thread, i just dont get it why you posted under exploits, its a Guide.
> 
> I guess it gets more attention and up votes, i should had placed mine here too.
> 
> Thank you for mentioning my guide  I will try to keep it up to date.


Thanks for your feedback ;-)
I made 2 Overviews - one for the exploits and one for the guides, so the exploiters only see the exploits they want to see and the Guiders(?  :Big Grin: ) only see all guides.
Also +Rep your thread as well as gave you a nice hint  :Smile:

----------


## pewpewxx

5.8 Money refund if you have been banned
5.9 Risks of selling gold
added

----------


## pewpewxx

120k Xp per Hour similar to this
added

----------


## pewpewxx

added

12k/Xp every Run(20minutes)
Making Money - Gold <-> Gem
Master of Overkill Achievement
How to use the Auction House
Buy and sell Pile of salt and pepper - double your gold Working?
Jewelcrafting 1-375

new category added
Achievements
Master of Overkill Achievement
Indiscriminate Slayer


Also watch my exploit thread which I have been updating

----------


## pewpewxx

Added


Achievement:
Experience Survivor

Making Money:
1-3g/h Lvl 70+
Making Gold - shuffling exotic gear
Making Gold+Karma Cursed Shore

Saving Money:
how to make mystic salvage kits - save money

Professions:
*Every Profession* Awesome

Saving money:
Travelling to Lion's Arch without costs

also view my exploit overview

----------


## pewpewxx

Added

Great Event to farm Rares (Great Event to farm Rares.)

----------


## pewpewxx

Added

1.5g/hour
Easy gold Lvl 80+
Make new mystics chests
Legendary Mats
Farming 8 arah shards every 10 mins
Opening chests
Crafting a legendary
Avoid combat - guarded chests

----------


## Halo636

Vote for sticky!

----------

